# New Google Logo? Do you like it? (POLL)



## ratul (Sep 1, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/NULIUZs.png​


			
				The Verge said:
			
		

> Google is introducing a new logo today. Just a month after unveiling a major restructuring of the company, Google is giving itself a new image. The new Google logo is still a wordmark, but it's now using a sans-serif typeface, making it look a lot more modern and playful. The colors are also a bit softer than they used to be. The logo bears a bit more resemblance to the logo of Google's new parent company, Alphabet, as well. Alphabet's wordmark has a similarly unadorned look, and this update makes the two companies' design language fall a bit more inline.
> 
> As Google's video introducing the new logo notes, the wordmark has been evolving ever since it was created in 1998. But this is easily its biggest change since 1999, when Google first cleaned up the lettering and settled on its four colors. Since then, the logo has just been flattened out more and more, with today's update representing a huge leap. In addition to changing up the wordmark, Google is also changing the tiny "g" logo that you see on browser tabs. It's now going to be an uppercase "G" that's striped in all four of Google's colors. Google says that the new design will be rolling out across all of its products soon — in fact, it's already on Google's homepage, with a cute animation that wipes away the old logo and draws in the new one.



Source: Google has a new logo | The Verge


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah, I don't like it much. Like those of Sept. 2010, May 1999 and the first one created for Page and Brin's university project.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 2, 2015)

I probably wouldn't even have noticed it if they haven't made a doodle about it.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2015)

No for me


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 2, 2015)

Simply NO.


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2015)

Though i don't like the "Google logo" on its new font, i like the "Google search" icon. 
It's simple and colorful, staying true to the Google's coloring right from its scratch.

*cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/przE2xfn92E0CDbWFXTgSSHOZv0=/800x0/filters:no_upscale()/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/4019604/gs.0.jpg


----------



## lawrencetyle (Sep 2, 2015)

no doubt that it really looks cooler in my phone! i like!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2015)

There should be one option for "meh".


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 3, 2015)

What if you don't like them...
Are you gonna sue them..


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 3, 2015)

I am so used to the old icon, this new one doesn't seem to fit as google for me. And  I hate the favicon more than anything else.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 3, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I am so used to the old icon, this new one doesn't seem to fit as google for me. And  I hate the favicon more than anything else.



That's what happens when change occurs. It's normal human tendency to resist change.
Give it some time, you will get used to it.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 3, 2015)

Google should stop shoving G+ down people's throats. 

It's over. You tried your hand in social networking. It didn't work. You don't have to excel at everything. Let it go.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks childish and looks like Google is trying to copy Microsoft and Apple's newer designs in everything these days

- - - Updated - - -



warfreak said:


> Google should stop shoving G+ down people's throats.
> 
> It's over. You tried your hand in social networking. It didn't work. You don't have to excel at everything. Let it go.



or anything google for that matter
quite agree with you
they force sign ups for everything
atleast Microsoft doesnt force you to use skype or one drive etc unless you want to 
even Apple doesnt force you to use icloud,facetime,imessage etc

Google has become this ambitious(in a wrong way) company that wants its finger in every pie and loses out on basic levels

Google search is still ok,same with youtube
everything else is just messed frankly speaking
wasnt the case earlier


----------



## iamposterguy (Sep 3, 2015)

I misunderstood Google's new logo to be a new doodle. I didn't have any idea that the logo was changed! But honestly, I don't like the logo cause it's looking way too mainstream. I mean a lot of people are playing with their logo colours but I beg to differ whether it's literally worth the effort or not. That's just my opinion.

Best,
Posterguy.in


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2015)

^^ I agree with you. What they are getting by changing their logo or wasting time on the google word only to how it would look like is beyond my thinking. I think they don't have any important things to do so they did forget the basic : " Don't fix it if it's ain't broken".

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> Looks childish and looks like Google is trying to copy Microsoft and Apple's newer designs in everything these days
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Things are going to get a lot more messy when your sole purpose shifts from creativity to just stupid showoff driven by the greed and no, I'm not giving any religious lesson. It's just the fact.
Is Google taking a stand against Net Neutrality in India? â€“ Tech2


----------



## ElleHarries (Sep 4, 2015)

I prefer the old logo. I am not familiar with new one and to be honest I don't like it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks fine I guess.


Vyom said:


> There should be one option for "meh".


It's the one below "yes"


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> ^^ I agree with you. What they are getting by changing their logo or wasting time on the google word only to how it would look like is beyond my thinking. I think they don't have any important things to do so they did forget the basic : " Don't fix it if it's ain't broken".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



quite agree
Im glad there are others who share my sentiments


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't like it or the new search icon.

If they want to change something, they should change the login page to as it was before they implemented stupid two page login.


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2015)

For those who dive deep:
*design.google.com/articles/evolving-the-google-identity/


----------



## bryanripley (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes the logo is owesome


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 4, 2015)

It's OKAY !!


----------

